# couple of new ones



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

the blue one is a 5'2" allglass rod for king fishing,the gold split grip for jigging blufish and the green one for trout


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Those look great but, I REALLY like the gold one. Just looks classy


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

very nice


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

thanx for the nice comments guys,winters here so there will be more posts


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

looks like you're gettin good Spike! did that stump heaver at Gary's ever sell? I may be lookin to buy myself a Christmas present!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

mahimarauder said:


> looks like you're gettin good Spike! did that stump heaver at Gary's ever sell? I may be lookin to buy myself a Christmas present!


garry should have the green stumpy,along withe 2 sight rods and a handful of fighting rods,next years stock for him will include a couple more jigging rods and at least 2 10-12' whip stick style heavers,the jigging rods were promised to him 2 times and they never made it out of the parking lot before getting sold so i'm gonna have to make sure and stock him up early this year


----------

